
AWS is having network connectivity issues - rabidonrails
Their status page currently reads:<p>Network connectivity<p>We are investigating an issue with an external provider outside of our network, which may be impacting Internet connectivity between some customer networks and the US-GOV-WEST-1 and US-WEST-2 Regions. Connectivity to instances and services within the regions are not impacted by the event.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;
======
api
Someday when this happens your thermostat, stove, refrigerator, and can opener
will stop working because they can't contact 'the cloud.'

